# [GOOGLE CHROME] Problème aperçu avant impression



## raphwg (24 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, 

Je suis sous Mac OSX El Capitan et j'utilise le navigateur Google Chrome par défaut car je le trouve très performant.
Cependant depuis quelques temps, je ne parviens plus à imprimer une page web ou un document pdf provenant d'internet. Le chargement de l'aperçu charge indéfiniment...


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## PratX (25 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Pas de problème d'aperçu pour moi. As tu essayez de restaurer les paramètres par défaut de Chrome pour voir ?


----------



## raphwg (25 Octobre 2015)

Salut PratX, 

Tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse. Oui, j'ai réinitialisé les paramètres de chrome par défaut et même fait une ré-installation. Je ne comprends vraiment pas.

raphwg


----------

